# DS #4961: 100 Classic Books (USA)



## Chanser (Jun 17, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6269^^


----------



## regnad (Jun 17, 2010)

I wonder what they are...


----------



## Wanted (Jun 17, 2010)

Book list here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/100_Classic_Book_Collection


----------



## berlinka (Jun 17, 2010)

Bleurgghhh, reading!!!!

eeeh.... sorry, I mean "Gosh, so many books to choose from. Boy, which do I choose first???"

Oh, by the way, when looking at the girl I see she reads from a DSi XL, so alas I can't use this on my tiny DS Lite screen, oh how awful! Now I have to get back to playing fun action games again... Darn...


----------



## Rayder (Jun 17, 2010)

OK, I see the list of books contained in this collection......is it the exact same lineup as the (E) version?

Also, bummer, no Issac Asimov.......


----------



## Porygon-X (Jun 17, 2010)

Is it just me, or did the cover change from the last time I viewed it?



Spoiler



No, I don't do drugs.


----------



## matt32724 (Jun 17, 2010)

To let ya'll know, this game has AP. I'm on AKAIO 1.7 and whenever you try to go to the bookshelf or the book guide thing it goes back to the opening...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 17, 2010)

My new best friend.


----------



## basher11 (Jun 17, 2010)

oh. it has Othello.

guess im getting this.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 17, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> oh. it has Othello.
> 
> guess im getting this.


I'm wondering what would happen if someone brought their DS/i/XL to class instead of the real book. Many listed are books people actually have to read for school...Othello, Hamlet, Tom Sawyer, Huck Finn, Wuthering Heights, Scarlet Letter, Romeo & Juliet, Macbeth, etc.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 17, 2010)

i am definitely gonna get this one... its more productive than playing games (the AP will slow me down)
i was hoping for hardy boys and harry potter but the latter seems impossible hehe


----------



## iFish (Jun 17, 2010)

Only one book here i would read. Alice in wonder land.

But i have the real book so why read on a tiny ds screen?


----------



## pichon64 (Jun 17, 2010)

Working fine with Supercard DSTWO.


----------



## Inunah (Jun 17, 2010)

Bah, not getting this until it has Artemis Fowl, Harry Potter, Maximum Ride, the Inheritance Trilogy, stories by Edgar Allen Poe, those books by the dude who wrote Wicked, the LOLcat Bible, something with sex in it, and the fucking Necronomicon.


----------



## basher11 (Jun 17, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Bah, not getting this until it has Artemis Fowl, Harry Potter, Maximum Ride, the Inheritance Trilogy, stories by Edgar Allen Poe, those books by the dude who wrote Wicked, the LOLcat Bible, something with sex in it, and the fucking Necronomicon.



wow, you're picky


----------



## Inunah (Jun 17, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't find any book on their list of 100 "classic" books classic. I find them boring, old, and stupid. 

Now the books I listed above.... THOSE are classic. Especially the Necronomicon. That's as classic as you can get!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 17, 2010)

_*THIS PRODUCT DOES NOT REQUIRE AGE CLASSIFICATION*_

..made me


----------



## Rayder (Jun 17, 2010)

For me, I like science fiction stuff.  And since this is a "classic" collection, that's why I wished it would have had Issac Asimov in it.


----------



## basher11 (Jun 17, 2010)

LAWL this game has AP?

choosing start reading sends you back through the loading screens and back to the menu.


----------



## Peelbash (Jun 18, 2010)

You could just use a text homebrew..?


----------



## I am r4ymond (Jun 18, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Bah, not getting this until it has Artemis Fowl, Harry Potter, Maximum Ride, the Inheritance Trilogy, stories by Edgar Allen Poe, those books by the dude who wrote Wicked, the LOLcat Bible, something with sex in it, and the fucking Necronomicon.



Hmm...wasn't there a "DS Game" for Artemis Fowl? Flips: Artemis Fowl? 







Wtfzorz


----------



## Depravo (Jun 18, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> LAWL this game has AP?
> 
> choosing start reading sends you back through the loading screens and back to the menu.


Try the (E) version. It has the same books and I don't remember it having any AP.


----------



## xeronut (Jun 18, 2010)

They're "classic" because the authors have been dead long enough for their works to be public domain, meaning the developers had a lot less work on their hands obtaining any rights still held to this stuff.  Why put Harry Potter in ONE book collection on the DS, when you can devote a game to HALF of ONE book and sell scads more copies?  Oh yeah, and Rowling is far from dead, let alone by 75 years or whatever the time limit is.  If you live long enough, I'm sure y'all can have your dream lineup in a collection someday - until then, isn't there a PDF reader for the DS somewhere?

I'm a bookworm, and even I find a lot of this stuff boring as hell.  Nice collection though.


----------



## Salax (Jun 18, 2010)

Why does this have Nintendo WFC?


----------



## Inunah (Jun 18, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It didn't catch my attention enough since it didn't have any of the other stuff.


----------



## rad140 (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah, it's all public domain stuff.  So Nintendo will be making huge profits on this as the the licensing fees for this are 0.  A smart marketing move, but you can get all of these for free online.
And you could download them and read them on your flashcart, making this software entirely useless.

Anyone with a flashcart and Moonshell can do the exact same this thing can do, and more, for free.



			
				Salax said:
			
		

> Why does this have Nintendo WFC?



Apparently there are 10 extra titles you can download.  No word if there will be any more.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 18, 2010)

Gonna get this... I have read almost all of them, but I still think this is way too cool.


----------



## Arm73 (Jun 18, 2010)

Regardless of the choice of content, I'd rather be interested in the actual interface.
I mean somewhere in there there must be a professional made, fully customizable text reader, or am I wrong ?
Now hacking this kind of rom and using our favorite material ( kind of like the GH3 custom editions ), wouldn't be half bad.
Did anybody try it ? How's the text handled ? Better then moonshell, or am I wrong ?


----------



## q2k2k (Jun 18, 2010)

reading on a game system without playing a game made me lol


----------



## Rayder (Jun 18, 2010)

You know, I prefer to read an ACTUAL book as opposed wasting the DS's battery just to read stories.


----------



## Pliskron (Jun 18, 2010)

You need to generate a 1mb sav to download all the books


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jun 18, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> You know, I prefer to read an ACTUAL book as opposed wasting the DS's battery just to read stories.



Squinting at text to a book that it thicker than a ds while you are hunched over is a lot less convenient that the book itself. I find audiobooks great if you need books on the go.

Might as well go brush up on my Jane Austen.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't find any of these books of any interest. They're boring to me. I've read A Christmas Carol already, so I know what most of these books in this game are like.


----------



## Indie (Jun 18, 2010)

The reason it has the message on the front is because the ESRB does not rate classic literature.


----------



## Inunah (Jun 18, 2010)

Indie said:
			
		

> The reason it has the message on the front is because the ESRB does not rate classic literature.


Not even if it has explicit descriptions of ravenous sex?


----------



## arogance1 (Jun 18, 2010)

You could always try DSLibris.
I have 6Gb of Sci-Fi and Fantasy EBooks, every Asimov in there


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 18, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> something with sex in it



There's lots of Shakespeare plays in this collection, plenty of diddling in those.


----------



## camurso_ (Jun 18, 2010)

Can´t wait to play this one...


----------



## pieman202 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My english teacher let me use it to read macbeth last year =P


----------



## kingsanto (Jun 18, 2010)

This won't do well with the kids since there are no Twilight books on it.  

It's an interesting selection.  I've never been one to read ebooks.  I like things I can hold with paper pages to flip.


----------



## jhazicalization (Jun 18, 2010)

...the book titles are the same with the old one...


----------



## Depravo (Jun 18, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> I don't find any of these books of any interest. They're boring to me. *I've read A Christmas Carol already, so I know what most of these books in this game are like*.
> The only thing that links these books is that their copyright has expired, not the type of story or style of writing.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(kingsanto @ Jun 18 2010, 12:59 PM) This won't do well with the kids since there are no Twilight books on it.


Well the clue is in the title. It says 100 *Classic* Books, _not_ 100 Modern Potboilers.


----------



## alwyzstyln (Jun 18, 2010)

matt32724 said:
			
		

> To let ya'll know, this game has AP. I'm on AKAIO 1.7 and whenever you try to go to the bookshelf or the book guide thing it goes back to the opening...




anyone know of a fix for this?


----------



## Rfire (Jun 18, 2010)

matt32724 said:
			
		

> To let ya'll know, this game has AP. I'm on AKAIO 1.7 and whenever you try to go to the bookshelf or the book guide thing it goes back to the opening...



Same for Supercard Slot-2 CF version.


----------



## Inunah (Jun 18, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> It says 100 *Classic* Books, _not_ 100 Modern Potboilers.



Well, yeah, it says Nintendo DS, not Nintendo Atari.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 18, 2010)

As mentioned earlier, the (E) release has the same books and has no AP though you'll need a 1mb save to download the extra books.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

*waits for a way to modify the included books*


----------



## Discord (Jun 19, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> As mentioned earlier, the (E) release has the same books and has no AP though you'll need a 1mb save to download the extra books.



Not so sure about this.  The list everyone posts for the E doesn't match the official listings for the US http://www.100classicbooks.com/index.html

I've checked the E myself, can't find the US to check it currently.  

If the two lists are correct though, damn shame from the handful of nice books that seem to be exclusive. (DSLibiris + Gutenburg works almost as well though, and better selection.)

Now to figure out this 1MB save thing.


----------



## Gamer5501 (Jun 19, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Bah, not getting this until it has Artemis Fowl, Harry Potter, Maximum Ride, the Inheritance Trilogy, stories by Edgar Allen Poe, those books by the dude who wrote Wicked, the LOLcat Bible, something with sex in it, and the fucking Necronomicon.



lmao you are the greatest


----------



## Depravo (Jun 19, 2010)

Discord said:
			
		

> Not so sure about this.  The list everyone posts for the E doesn't match the official listings for the US I've checked the E myself, can't find the US to check it currently.


My word, you're absolutely right. Although the majority of books appear in both there are a handful that seem to be exclusive to the (U) release (presumably this also means there a few which are exclusive to the (E) release).

Still, if one of the books you wanted to read is on the (E) release that will still work fine until there is a fix for the (U) release. Either that or use DSLibris, as has been suggested many times before in this thread.


----------



## GreenBanana (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm surprised (or, sadly, not surprised) that this four-page thread is all about complaining over the content rather than something far more confusing and interesting.  This is essentially shovelware (okay, it's not THAT bad), and it has ANTI-PIRACY.  This title consists of staring at words on your DS screen, and it has anti-piracy.  This is a bottom-of-the-barrel, only-old-grandmas-would-honestly-care-about-this-shit, school-doesn't-belong-on-my-ds NON-"game".  

And it has anti-piracy out of the box.  Seriously, that's a big "What the fuck" in 50-point font.  Hooked on Phonics?  More like Hooked on Crack.  Any of these stories should be in the public domain if they aren't already, but there's already strict anti-piracy preventing people from playing the game.  And I'm not so interested in killing my system's battery just to read a bunch of books.  Even if the E version has no AP as has been previously whispered, that does not answer the question of "Why does even THIS crap have anti-piracy?"  

Seriously, this is getting tough.  Everything has anti-piracy these days.  It seems like all of a sudden there's been a 100% policy on anti-piracy being slapped on every game all the way down through the not-worth-playing ones.  And part of the rub is the distribution sites which give sites like these a purpose to go on living don't seem concerned.  They just keep churning 'em out in unplayable form.  

So the real question is this:  What's being done about anti-piracy now that it's cropping up everywhere like $cientology in the gay Hollywood district?


----------



## DarthVader3257 (Jun 21, 2010)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> I'm surprised (or, sadly, not surprised) that this four-page thread is all about complaining over the content rather than something far more confusing and interesting.  This is essentially shovelware (okay, it's not THAT bad), and it has ANTI-PIRACY.  This title consists of staring at words on your DS screen, and it has anti-piracy.  This is a bottom-of-the-barrel, only-old-grandmas-would-honestly-care-about-this-shit, school-doesn't-belong-on-my-ds NON-"game".
> 
> And it has anti-piracy out of the box.  Seriously, that's a big "What the fuck" in 50-point font.  Hooked on Phonics?  More like Hooked on Crack.  Any of these stories should be in the public domain if they aren't already, but there's already strict anti-piracy preventing people from playing the game.  And I'm not so interested in killing my system's battery just to read a bunch of books.  Even if the E version has no AP as has been previously whispered, that does not answer the question of "Why does even THIS crap have anti-piracy?"
> 
> ...


I agree with GreenBanana over this issue. You guy are mainly focusing on yapping on about the game having anti-piracy. That's not the main point here! As mentioned by GreenBanana, the complaining really needs to stop, in my opinion. Do you really think it's gonna get us anywhere? If you REALLY want to complain, complain somewhere else otherwise DO SOMETHING. Make an anti-piracy patch or something instead of getting glued to your computer just talking away on why this game (or should I say application) stinks because of this.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Move along!


----------



## GreenBanana (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm not quite certain that was the full gist of my point.  The problem is they're complaining about the books, when we SHOULD be complaining about the anti-piracy, because a cartridge that's just full of text is scarcely worth protecting from the monetarily-disinclined.


----------



## DarthVader3257 (Jun 22, 2010)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> I'm not quite certain that was the full gist of my point.  The problem is they're complaining about the books, when we SHOULD be complaining about the anti-piracy, because a cartridge that's just full of text is scarcely worth protecting from the monetarily-disinclined.



Oh yeah, sorry I misread your post. Personally, I think if you don't want to complain, then you should at least try to make to make an anti-piracy patch like me. Otherwise if you want to complain, then complain about the anti-piracy and not the selection of books provided and such crap, just like you mentioned.


----------



## GreenBanana (Jun 22, 2010)

You can just "make" anti-piracy patches now?  Probably through some ridiculous method of guessing which of the changing hexidecimal numbers is the correct one and toss out its code as a cheat or something.  The thing is, they should just distribute them via the distribution sites already cracked (without those ugly, self-advertising splash screens that demean the quality of the game).  The wait period would be MOOT, because people would have to be waiting for a FIX to be found anyways.


----------



## Maxkhoon (Jun 24, 2010)

still no fix??

people just dont care about this game am I right?


----------



## Inunah (Jun 25, 2010)

Gamer5501 said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are more classic than the fuckers on this game.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 1, 2010)

100 Livres Classiques: 
...................... 

00004300: 
----- 
1C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 18 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1 72 10 A0 03 08 10 C0 05 8E 10 A0 03 C4 10 C0 05 1E FF 2F E1 20 46 15 02 34 5D 09 E0 


00004A18: 
----- 
38 FE FF EA

usa version:
100 Classic Books: 
.................. 

00004200: 
--------- 
1C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 18 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1 14 10 9F 05 08 10 80 05 10 10 9F 05 B4 10 80 05 1E FF 2F E1 C4 96 15 02 F0 95 5F E1 56 A7 A9 39 3E BE AA 36 


00004A18: 
--------- 
F8 FD FF EA


Not by me


----------



## basher11 (Jul 1, 2010)

so this is the fix? :|


----------



## GreenBanana (Jul 3, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> so this is the fix? :|



How can it be?  It's just a bunch of random hexidecimal gibberish.  Might as well be written in Japanese.


----------



## Rascal (Jul 5, 2010)

The "hexadecimal gibberish", as you called it, when used correctly in a hex editor, worked perfectly.  Rockstar, thanks for the patch.



			
				GreenBanana said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YayMii (Jul 5, 2010)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's 'hexadecimal gibberish', how did I make a patch out of it? Linky


----------



## Maxkhoon (Jul 6, 2010)

thanks for the patch :-)

it works perfectly~

*back on reading books*


----------



## YayMii (Jul 6, 2010)

BTW, Click here for a list of the US exclusive books. Although I don't think there's a way to get the DLC books yet.

And if anyone wants me to compile a list of European exclusives, please tell me.


----------



## dbspanks (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting the fixed file.


----------



## msdz (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks Rockstar and YayMii for the link. So many put down this game/app. but I think it is great. Beats buying a Kindle or other expensive Ebook readers. Small enough to pack in the back pocket. I enjoy reading a lot(if not playing an actual game). 
I also like the way the books read compared to MoonShell and regular .txt files, not just one long page you scroll down on. Actually has pages that turn... wow.


----------



## Maxkhoon (Jul 16, 2010)

just now tested :-) downloaded all ten books via wifi.

except 8mb sav, others sav will not work for downloading all 10 books, 
if not the save file will corrupted..


----------



## Maxkhoon (Jul 16, 2010)

o, i was wrong..
when I set in ds for sav type..it did showed 8mb, 
but when I checked my sd card, it was actually 1mb..


----------



## Depravo (Jul 16, 2010)

Maxkhoon said:
			
		

> o, i was wrong..
> when I set in ds for sav type..it did showed 8mb,
> but when I checked my sd card, it was actually 1mb..


Megabits and megabytes.


----------

